# "MonsterCross" gravel grinder Sat Sept 14, Denton (Corinth)



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Checkitout, another one from Spinistry, always good times. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/197552050413433/?ref=3


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

Another great event from Spinistry!!


----------



## AFrizzledFry (Oct 3, 2002)

I was there. Some of the most fun I've had on a bike. My first grinder. Certainly won't be my last. DK200 is now on my radar


----------

